# Onkyo 809 vs. 709: my last post maybe??



## ericc22 (Aug 18, 2011)

I am sorry for all the posts. I am so confused! I think I am almost done though. 

Thanks to this forum, I am targeting the Onkyo 809. It's price has gone up in the past week so I've been looking around and discovered that the Onkyo 709 might be fine for me. I've read a bunch of '809 vs. 709' posts and think I am ok with the 709. I just want to confirm that. 

I have a very small room, sit only about 5 feet from the speakers so power is not an issue and I use only HD inputs so I don't think video upscaling matters too much. I don't see much else that the 809 has? ISF certified calibration? A few other small things?

I plan to use this with Sierra-1s and Hsu subwoofer. 

Any opinions? 

Thanks so much!

Eric


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Eric,
The 709 would indeed be just fine. There are not huge differences in power and the biggest change to me is the addition of HQV Vida Processing in tandem with Marvell Qdeo whereas the 709 uses just Qdeo. The 709 still has Preamp Outputs for adding an Amplifier, THX Post Processing, Networking Features, etc..
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ericc22 (Aug 18, 2011)

JJ - thank you so much for all your help. I think then my decisions are almost settled. 

I assume I don't care so much about the video processing if I am mainly watching HD and BD as the source? Just want to make sure I understand that. I only watch BDs and HD TV, and an occassional regular DVD.

Just so you know, I was all set to spend about $1,000 more for a system that I think isn't as good before coming to this forum and getting help from you. What a huge benefit you have provided.

Eric


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Eric,
No worries amigo. Do know that Vanns is selling the 809 for 709 which is only 10 Dollars more than Neweggs Weekend Price. Also, Costco has a stunning deal on the Pioneer Elite SC-35 at $749. This AVR offers a great deal of power, uses B&O's ICE Power Modules so it runs quite cool., and outputs well over 100 Watts into 5/7 Channels. I would check out the stellar Review fellow Moderator Dale Rasco did here on the SC-37 as they use the identical Amplifier Stage.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ericc22 (Aug 18, 2011)

Seems that the 809 is for sale for $629 at accessories4less.com:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...eiver/1.html?gclid=CLGn09HE6aoCFcl95QodCWwMOA

Is there a catch, or does that seem to be a legit deal? I assume legit?

The 809 costs $100 more than the 709. Now to decide which one...

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It is a Refurbished Model, but there is no real catch. The only real difference is there is a 1 Year instead of 2 Year Factory Warranty. However, since AC4L is an Authorized Dealer, you can add an Extended Warranty from ShopOnkyo for around 60 Dollars for 2 additional Years.

I like the Onkyo Warranty as in the case the AVR needs replacing, they will give you the same or even a newer Model whereas many 3rd Party Warranties will just, best case, cut you a check for the Purchase Price.

I have helped friends and family purchase countless Onkyo B-Stocks and I did buy a B-Stock TX-NR3007 last August. Only my 3007 had issues and has been the first time I have had any problems with B-Stock Onkyos.
And most here who have purchased B-Stock Onkyos have been quite pleased with their purchase and the savings are huge. 

Even better, the x09 Series has come out of the gates strong with hardly any issues to speak of. I would definitely consider it personally.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ericc22 (Aug 18, 2011)

OK, an update....

I am trying to hold out for a $700 deal on the Onkyo 809, or about $525ish on the 709. I don't see any deals like this this weekend - bummer!

I have decided to not get the refurb model. It is about $630 and by the time I add the warranty and pay the shipping it is close enough to $700 that I'd rather see if I can wait it out. 

I've also poked around a bit into the Pioneer Elite 52. I like its integration with Apple products and the receiver seems well regarded. Any opinions? I am going to pass on the 35. I still prefer the Onkyo, mainly because I prefer the Auddysey setup to the Airplay feature.

Any thoughts? Or anyone see any great deals?

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Eric,
You might want to call Vanns as they have been selling for $709 at times. Certainly worth trying. Also, the Pioneer SC-35 from Costco for $749 is an awesome deal as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ericc22 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks JJ. According to the VAnns website, the unit is selling for $800 right now. Maybe it will drop over the weekend.

Eric


----------



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Does anybody REALLY know what REFURBISHED Means ????


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Refurbished means repaired to factory specifications, basically a brand new unit.


----------



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Repaired meaning someone else owned the unit ( how long ??) and returned it because of a defect ?


----------



## ericc22 (Aug 18, 2011)

OK, I believe today I will order the Onkyo 709. Thank you everyone. It is $589 delivered on Amazon which seems like a good deal. If anyone sees a last minute bargain let me know. 

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

randyc1 said:


> Repaired meaning someone else owned the unit ( how long ??) and returned it because of a defect ?


Usually, taken home turned on and never worked so taken back right away. Sometimes a refurbished unit has never even seen the light of day because of an overstock or store closeout.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

randyc1 said:


> Does anybody REALLY know what REFURBISHED Means ????


It can mean a myriad of things. With larger Retailers, it can simply be a Customer Return, it could have been a Review Unit, it could have failed during initial Manufacturing, it could have also failed in the field. 

Regardless, it is backed up with a 1 Year Warranty that can be extended to 3 Years at ShopOnkyo. My experiences with B-Stocks have been quite positive with the only failure being a TX-NR3007 I purchased August 2010 that failed May 2011.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

Just to maybe add a little confusion, I just got a new Denon 991 to go with my Ascend Sierra-1's and LOVE it. Sounds so much better than my old Onkyo 605. Doesn't have preamp outs but everything I wanted, 125 watts/channel, Audyssey XT, Networking...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

natescriven said:


> Just to maybe add a little confusion, I just got a new Denon 991 to go with my Ascend Sierra-1's and LOVE it. Sounds so much better than my old Onkyo 605. Doesn't have preamp outs but everything I wanted, 125 watts/channel, Audyssey XT, Networking...


Hello,
The 991 is a really nice AVR and I am so glad that it is working out for you. While I do not know the percentages, I would guesstimate that under 25% of AVR Owners with Preamp Outputs actually use them.

I still like the flexibility for when it comes to changing Speakers and or moving to a larger Room to have the option to add an Amplifier. As Denons hold on to a good bit of their Resale Value, should you want or need an AVR with them, you should be able to recoup a decent amount of money.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

